# New API Filstar XP XL



## Tuesday113 (Aug 13, 2013)

I received my new Filstar XP XL today that I ordered from Petsolutions.com... I got the XL even though I will only be running it on my 55 G because 1. I got it cheap as hell ( Only $50 more than XP S and $20 more than the XP L ) 2. Its a Danio tank and I know the appreciate the extra water flow 3. More media the better !!!!! I had zero problems setting it up as I was prepared and watched the official API setup and maintenance video on YouTube so many times I had each part more than memorized. Also, I watched the video before I made the purchase so I knew what I was getting  I had no problems starting it up and priming ETC. All I can can review about after only having it set up for a day is that it runs more quiet than my Tetra Whisper Air Pump which is only rated for 20 Gallons so it is not very powerful. Other than that their is not much to review on at the moment. It is replacing a MarineLand Emperor 450 which other than the obnoxious sounding propeller is a pretty nice HOB. I left my house a few hours after setting it up only to come back a few hours later to the outlet pouring micro bubbles constantly and also in big burps. Through many trials and errors I came out to find that I simply had to burp it fully by gently tilting the canister and more importantly shaking the inlet and outlet tube out. At the moment the outlet is only letting out a few micro bubbles every minute ( Which I can live with ). The water flow seemed to be great and also the canister was silent so I didn't think it was a leak. At one point I thought it was my air stone too close to my inlet (Which it was but was not the problem maybe just adding to it) , but quickly realized after having it turned off for a while that it wasn't. It all came down to just tilting the canister and shaking/ lifting inlet and outlet tubes up to fully burp out all the air. If you are having the same micro bubble problem I had then you should make sure everything is on tight and then make sure its fully burped of air. I hope this thread will save someone a headache because those micro bubbles are over the tank are not a pretty sight. *w3


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Good info. Thanks


----------



## dbull (Apr 15, 2011)

I always start my xp, turn it off wait 1 min. turn it on and tilt a couple of times. No more air and a few small micro bubbles are good anyway. I love this filter. Easy to change and clean. Running for 4 yrs and no problems.


----------



## Tuesday113 (Aug 13, 2013)

I love this filter also. Having the XP XL on a 55 gallon is sweet  I'm glad I got it. I have had it for a week now. I got new metal hose clamps to replace the plastic ones just to make sure they are on tight. Instead of tilting mine I just take one of the clamps on the housing off for a quick second to burp out all the air.


----------



## Tuesday113 (Aug 13, 2013)

It's been running for over a few weeks now and I still love it. Worth every penny so far. The water line in the canister drops slowly over a week or two which is due to water evaporation I imagine. Normally this won't happen until it is due to be cleaned anyway, but if not I will turn it off real quick and unlatch one of the clamps and the canister fills up in a second. Does anyone think this could damage the filter by unlatching one clamp like that? I wouldn't think so


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Won't damage filter by "burping" it ,but I would think you have a leak on an intake ,or seal if you always get air in canister.


----------

